# Nuke - please see Blue Rodeo Meet...............Gutted!!



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I have to report that due to reasons beyond our control, The Redditch Westerners have this weekend have made the decision to cancel this event.   
We appologize for any inconvenience and all money received will be refunded in full.

Without going into too much detail , the owners of the site, despite having made a verbal agreement with our association, have continuously "moved the goalposts" and imposed restrictions on available space. This coupled with a deteriation of the ground since our initial inspection means that we would not be able to provide the viable quality festival that people expect from the Blue Rodeo.

Please accept our appologies and look out for a cracking Blue Rodeo 2008.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I've given this a nudge...........can jim or keith take it off the meets page......sorry


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Bager .. 
just saw the post..
what a disapointment .. a real bummer ..  
Such is life .. Roll on 2008 

I think you need to be a moderator to remove it from the meets page..


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

We are absolutely devastated...any legal eagles on here that can help us get some compensation for money lost (we have already spent £2000+)
............   
there is of course always a silver lining.......we will be able to go to the western show at malvern now.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Jim and Badger

I have edited it on the meets page to say its cancelled but I am not sure a moderator can actually remove it. I have edited the title of this thread to draw Nuke's attention to it


stew


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I have removed it from the rally organiser


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Dave


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Badger Don't suppose you had anything in writing did you ie a contract, if not then the outlook is bleak, verbal contracts, are enforcable but very very difficult, we hire Farmers land on a regular basis for national racing events, and also learned the hard way that friendly agreements aren't worth the paper there not printed on, we noe have a formal contract that is binding on both parties, it has to work both ways for the farmers solicitors to ok it
Geo


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear the news Badger.................
I missed your post and request to remove, but Dave has done it now so all is well. Hopefully I look forward to putting it up for you again next year.
Good luck with it mate

Keith


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Geo, we are writing to inform them that we intend to seek legal advice with a view to recovering the costs involved for obtaining the licence for their property.
We do doubt if anything will come of it even though there were 8 of our members around the table when the agreement was reached.
If nothing else it might give em a scare (we have other things we can do to get even) :twisted: 
Thanks for your post keith we are devastated to have to cancel but we are even more resolved for 2008


----------

